# Where do they all go??



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I participate here because its probably the best working dog forum around. IMHO anyway! I have gotten to be friends with some of the people here and that is great! There is seldom if ever a day that there aren't new people joining and posting a hello/bio. BUT it always seems to be the same core group here keeping the thing going. WHERE do these people go lol?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> WHERE do these people go lol?


Away.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Lurking .....


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

We decide to lurk rather than risk asking a question that might get us stomped upon. A lot of the regular posters are like dominant dogs that feel an irresistable urge to piss on all newcomers simply to prove that they are the big dog in the pack. Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, it is an interesting question. From the information I've gotten, through some private conversations etc, includes a couple of reasons people don't get involved in direct conversations. There were certainly more than two reasons given, but the 2 most prominent are; 

1. They are not comfortable enough to ask questions and for the most part, many of their questions are answered from the many posts on the varying subjects from the more knowledgable posters. 

2. Some just don't want to become part of the drama that many threads seem to deteriorate into. There is always those few that have to be the center of attention whether they have experience in an area or not and some of the new posters, (and increasingly some of the older posters) just don't want to be part of the bs. 


DFrost


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Jill Lyden said:


> We decide to lurk rather than risk asking a question that might get us stomped upon. A lot of the regular posters are like dominant dogs that feel an irresistable urge to piss on all newcomers simply to prove that they are the big dog in the pack. Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community.


I ain't nasty.


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Listening, laughing and learning. Hoping to learn as much as I can before my puppy arrives and hopefully limit the number of "dumb" questions I'm sure I'll be asking :razz:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Actually, it is an interesting question. From the information I've gotten, through some private conversations etc, includes a couple of reasons people don't get involved in direct conversations. There were certainly more than two reasons given, but the 2 most prominent are;
> 
> 1. They are not comfortable enough to ask questions and for the most part, many of their questions are answered from the many posts on the varying subjects from the more knowledgable posters.
> 
> ...


3. Some get outed as frauds then fade away.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jill Lyden said:


> Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community.


 
That's not a very sociable outlook ! 

You should have joined a year ago.....it's very tame around here nowadays lol.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> 3. Some get outed as frauds then fade away.


While I certainly don't disagree, no one has told me that in private - - - yet. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jill Lyden said:


> We decide to lurk rather than risk asking a question that might get us stomped upon. A lot of the regular posters are like dominant dogs that feel an irresistable urge to piss on all newcomers simply to prove that they are the big dog in the pack. Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community.


abrasive sense of humor???
is that even possible..


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> abrasive sense of humor???
> is that even possible..


Quite possible. Remember Jeff O?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bring back Jeff O!


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

I lurk because i feel i have nothing good to add to the conversation.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I haven't gone anywhere. I check in often. I learn. I laugh. Sometimes I get bored if the thread starts out pretty good then degenerates into nonsense, although I have to admit you guys can be pretty funny.


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

Mostly lurking, once in awhile I will have an answer to one of the questions but someone always beats me to the punch answering it so I don't see any use in repeating info that has already been put out.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

Lurking. I dont usually have anything to add to the conversation. Once I get my GSD I'll probably be more active and have stupid questions.

I was going to start a thread the other day with a question about deer meat and chronic wasting disease, but I did a search of the forums first and found an answer.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jill Lyden said:


> We decide to lurk rather than risk asking a question that might get us stomped upon. A lot of the regular posters are like dominant dogs that feel an irresistable urge to piss on all newcomers simply to prove that they are the big dog in the pack. Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community.


Oh just suck it up and take the little bit of heat with a smile. You’ll live. 
You must be talking about Lee after he has been drinking


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> I ain't nasty.


I would hope that I am not thought of in that way. I enjoy talking dogs and if I can help someone with something I have already learned its repayment to those who have helped me. I have gotten some good advice here and gotten insight from others but all the bullcrap I can do without.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sidney Johnsen said:


> Lurking. I dont usually have anything to add to the conversation. Once I get my GSD I'll probably be more active and have stupid questions.
> 
> I was going to start a thread the other day with a question about deer meat and chronic wasting disease, but I did a search of the forums first and found an answer.


Sidney what you may consider a stupid question is a hell of a lot better than a stupid mistake you may make because you didnt ask the question ;-)


----------



## Shawndra Drury (Jun 28, 2010)

David Petruescu said:


> Listening, laughing and learning. Hoping to learn as much as I can before my puppy arrives and hopefully limit the number of "dumb" questions I'm sure I'll be asking :razz:


Me too! Though me getting a well bred dog is probably way further out than you. I am learning as much as I can with my rescue GSD/Sibe mixes. It can be a frustrating PITA, but when the time comes that I can afford to invest in a really good dog I'm betting I will enjoy it all the more so. I really thought I wanted a GSD and had been doing heavy research on the breed.... then I met some well bred Mals and interacted with them. I fell real hard for the breed, lol there must be something wrong with me. Someday! *fingers crossed*


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This thread is a fkn joke....get over it everyone!

If you're too weak to post, maybe time you f'd off!


----------



## CLINTON CASE (Aug 16, 2010)

Because we would rather take the time to work dogs than type on the computer


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

CLINTON CASE said:


> Because we would rather take the time to work dogs than type on the computer


We like working dogs here, any video to share Clint? Still hoping to see some of that *"extremely hard"* dog...

you can just make up an anonymous youtube..that no one from PETA can trace back to you...indulge us...pleeeeease... I have only seen a few extremely hard dogs in my life in working dogs of 20 yrs...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Where do they all go??Get of*



maggie fraser said:


> This thread is a fkn joke....get over it everyone!
> 
> If you're too weak to post, maybe time you f'd off!


maybe time you fkd off and get off my thread. When we need input from the peanut gallery I will let you know.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Where do they all go??Get of*



brian anderson said:


> maybe time you fkd off and get off my thread. When we need input from the peanut gallery i will let you know.


holy type *a*


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Where do they all go??Get of*



Joby Becker said:


> holy type *a*


maggie seems to think that these folks opinion is a joke. I'm trying to understand why folks sign up intro themselves and you never see them again. Hey wait a minute!!! how ironic


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Where do they all go??Get of*



Brian Anderson said:


> maggie seems to think that these folks opinion is a joke. I'm trying to understand why folks sign up intro themselves and you never see them again. Hey wait a minute!!! how ironic


 just playin... me and Maggie have reached an agreement,,,I think...


----------



## jeff cheek (Oct 6, 2011)

We personally are lurking while we await the arrival of our Mali pup. While we have worked our dogs what we have done doesn't compare to what you guys do. We've done some minor weight pulling, our female is a great Catch dog and we started doing some minor sleeve work with one of our bigger males. However, due to his size and how fast he's grown (from puppy to 27.5 inch at the shoulder 135lbs of American Bulldog mess at 14 months old), we've had to slow down a bit because we were putting too much pressure on him. We're hoping that he will be able to join our Mali next year and maybe we will have two to title in some working ave.

I'm sure once our pup gets here we will have tons of questions. AS we were told in the beg we will have to switch gears a bit and we are prepared for that and excited for the challenge.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jeff cheek said:


> We personally are lurking while we await the arrival of our Mali pup. While we have worked our dogs what we have done doesn't compare to what you guys do. We've done some minor weight pulling, our female is a great Catch dog and we started doing some minor sleeve work with one of our bigger males. However, due to his size and how fast he's grown (from puppy to 27.5 inch at the shoulder 135lbs of American Bulldog mess at 14 months old), we've had to slow down a bit because we were putting too much pressure on him. We're hoping that he will be able to join our Mali next year and maybe we will have two to title in some working ave.
> 
> I'm sure once our pup gets here we will have tons of questions. AS we were told in the beg we will have to switch gears a bit and we are prepared for that and excited for the challenge.


I like catchwork..any vids?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

You found the place 4 years after it was founded, the real core group is long gone, it's the pet and hobbyist forum now, enjoy.


----------



## jeff cheek (Oct 6, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I like catchwork..any vids?


Nothing formal. Just hunting with buddies for fun. She loves it though, didn't do good as a bay dog because she couldn't keep off the hogs. We are in West Texas and it's just been something fun to get out and do with her. 

She had a litter a couple of months ago and we are fitting her to get back into the game and hopefully work with a couple of the smaller game dog clubs I have buddies in and add a CDT to her if they can get a nice hunt together early next year.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

> We decide to lurk rather than risk asking a question that might get us stomped upon. A lot of the regular posters are like dominant dogs that feel an irresistable urge to piss on all newcomers simply to prove that they are the big dog in the pack. Oh, and y'all have some seriously abrasive and nasty senses of humor I've ever seen in an online community


I love this Jill. Well said. Now, I better frig off and go lurk before I get pissed on. lol


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jeff cheek said:


> We personally are lurking while we await the arrival of our Mali pup. While we have worked our dogs what we have done doesn't compare to what you guys do. We've done some minor weight pulling, our female is a great Catch dog and we started doing some minor sleeve work with one of our bigger males. However, due to his size and how fast he's grown (from puppy to 27.5 inch at the shoulder 135lbs of American Bulldog mess at 14 months old), we've had to slow down a bit because we were putting too much pressure on him. We're hoping that he will be able to join our Mali next year and maybe we will have two to title in some working ave.
> 
> I'm sure once our pup gets here we will have tons of questions. AS we were told in the beg we will have to switch gears a bit and we are prepared for that and excited for the challenge.


I love ABs but yeah you have to kinda change gears when your working them and the herders. But I love them both. I wish you luck with them.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> You found the place 4 years after it was founded, the real core group is long gone, it's the pet and hobbyist forum now, enjoy.


enjoy what? Oh what I missed the real great ones? The suspense is killing me


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Mostly i read and seldomly comment. I don't know enough at all to usually have anything else to say. I also don't have an internet badass persona to stroke either... i'm cool with who i am in real life 

Most of my posts have been MMA related on here oddly enough.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> I love this Jill. Well said. Now, I better frig off and go lurk before I get pissed on. lol


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian Hicks said:


> Mostly i read and seldomly comment. I don't know enough at all to usually have anything else to say. I also don't have an internet badass persona to stroke either... i'm cool with who i am in real life
> 
> Most of my posts have been MMA related on here oddly enough.


Brian I can relate!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe they are waiting for experienced trainers to start "the training, tactical, situational, detailed discussions that use to be here."


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Maybe they are waiting for experienced trainers to start "the training, tactical, situational, detailed discussions that use to be here."


truth.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Somebody once said that the only thing that can be agree on with a public dog forum filled of type A and type B personality conflicted dog trainers is to argue what the other trainer is saying and teaching, with very little agreements, plus dont ya know we are all master trainers after doing dog sport and police handling of two years or more, and then theres the whole factor of getting the full picture of the other posters through a computer screen:lol:. Oh then theres the whole factor of adults wearing feeling on the sleeve like school yard children that want to dish it but cant take it and then run to mods and cry like children once again. Or certain things get deleted or locked to protect certain members from loosing their butts in the real world because truth is posted not making it a level playing field for all:-k:-\". I have been here for a little while now like some others and have got to seen it all. So like most I choose to stand in the shadows and pop in from time to time when I strongly feel the urge to comment.

OK time to jump off the soap box and get some wine with that cheese and get back to the more important things in life because I got to find the smallest violin in the world playing, can you hear it;-)


----------

